# Oris Aquis Green Owners



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I finally pulled the trigger on my very first Oris (more specifically the green with white numbers on the bezel) and patiently awaiting its arrival. During my research I had a difficult time finding good pictures of this watch. And I've looked all on Google and even here (mind you I'm using the tapatalk app so on my desktop might yield a different result) 

So, for all those that own it, nows the time to showcase your green beast (preferably on wrist if you can for those in the future looking to purchase this particular color). Once I get mine I'll definitely get pictures on here.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your incoming Aquis!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Congratulations mate, I know the feeling having done the same thing this week. Enjoy the new piece.

Gav


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

The only thing that isnt ideal is that I live in a fairly small city so an AD for Oris is nowheres to be found unless I drive 10 hours or more to go into one. That's why all my watch purchases are based off reviews from others and making the purchase blind. That's the reasoning for me to making this thread for others in the same boat as I am. So get to posting your guys Aquis'ition! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Aquis (no matter what its colour) is a superb watch and the main reason I don't own a green one is just a case of "so many watches, so little money"


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

I was looking to buy this exact watch and had the same questions as you! In some stock pictures the bezel looks matte green but some pictures make it look like it has some shine to it. Also when looking at the watch on a few different websites, the case size seems to differ between 12.6mm and 14mm but I am not sure which is correct.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Fireice113 said:


> I was looking to buy this exact watch and had the same questions as you! In some stock pictures the bezel looks matte green but some pictures make it look like it has some shine to it. Also when looking at the watch on a few different websites, the case size seems to differ between 12.6mm and 14mm but I am not sure which is correct.


As far as I can tell it's got a shiny coating on it. And soon I'll be able to snap some pictures as I just had notification that it's out for delivery. I'm working tonight so I should have some beauty shots uploaded either late tonight or tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

I attached the two different pictures I keep seeing. When you get around to posting the pics, can you please let me know which it looks more like in person. Or if someone can tell me if I'm looking at two different watches.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Fireice113 said:


> I attached the two different pictures I keep seeing. When you get around to posting the pics, can you please let me know which it looks more like in person. Or if someone can tell me if I'm looking at two different watches.


I just got it about a couple of hours ago here at work but haven't really managed to take any pictures of it.

So my first observation is that it's not as big as pictures will dictate. The bezel isn't as wide and overall not as big as some might indicate. Now mind you I'm used to big and heavy watches and would prefer it so. Your mileage will vary though.

As far as I can tell it's definitely a polished bezel.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll bump this in hopes of seeing one in the flesh... and also so I'm aware of when you inevitability post photos of your own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Here we go folks.

I have a few thoughts within my first few hours with this watch. As mentioned in my previous post the watch isn't as daunting to wear as others may say. The weight is also very manageable but again your mileage may vary depending on what you are used to. I have been wearing heavy watches for years so I'm used to it. The feel of the bracelet is very nice with a very sophisticated look and feel with it. Again when you are holding it for the first time it's not as big and prominent as you are led to believe from pictures. Also the green bezel and Grey Dial really changes based on the lighting situation whether you're in direct sunlight or indoors with led lighting or not.

So without further delay here are my pictures (please excuse the fact that I need a tan)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Awesome, awesome piece. Congratulations. The Aquis is truly iconic! 

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Beagleybear said:


> Awesome, awesome piece. Congratulations. The Aquis is truly iconic!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


It is! At first I thought that the green might of been an odd choice since I was also looking into the black bezel with gradient blue dial. That color combo is probably the easiest color to match everything but it would of just been another black faced watch when it's all said and done. But with the polished green bezel it picks up the surrounding color so it's not as powerful of a green from a distance. Unless you're very specific with your outfit you can easily wear this color with a whole array of outfits.

I was really worried that the green at first was going to be too flashy or noticeable but I'm glad it's subtle. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That's a beautiful looking watch JST. Enjoy.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats nice,


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful color scheme. I was a little underwhelmed with the black version, but this green makes it a totally different watch.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I REALLY LIKE THAT!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been on the fence over an Aquis with a grey dial and green bezel forever. I'm just not sure how versatile it would be compared with, say, the blue/blue, black/black or blue/black versions. Don't get me wrong, I love the Aquis with the green bezel...I'm just concerned that I would need one of the others to go with a suit or sport coat. And, yes...I would most definitely wear an Aquis with a suit or sport coat.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I have been on the fence over an Aquis with a grey dial and green bezel forever. I'm just not sure how versatile it would be compared with, say, the blue/blue, black/black or blue/black versions. Don't get me wrong, I love the Aquis with the green bezel...I'm just concerned that I would need one of the others to go with a suit or sport coat. And, yes...I would most definitely wear an Aquis with a suit or sport coat.


Just FYI get the black and whatever dial combo that appeals to you to not make you rack your head about it. I personally got the green since I don't wear suits anymore and when I do I'll still wear it since I want people to notice it. What's the point of spending all this money for your watch to disappear with your attire.

Keep in mind that wearing a bracelet with a suit is somewhat considered a faux pas and should wear one with a leather strap that the color of your shoes and belt match. With the lug system of the aquis having a leather strap can prove difficult but luckily Im not a big fan of straps anyways.

Now mind you I'm on the hunt for a pre owned or good deal on a black and gradient blue on rubber strap so I can have both bracelet and strap for both of these. It's more so for my enjoyment of the Oris brand than "needing" something that can match outfits.

Paycheque Killers: Seiko 'BFK' SKA369/Seiko 'Tuna Monster' SRP637/Seiko 'Flightmaster' SNA411/Tissot PRS516/ORIS Aquis (Green/Grey)


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

That is a great looking watch! Congrats.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

BigBluefish said:


> That is a great looking watch! Congrats.


Thanks. I just wished more people that own this watch color combo would post here. I still love mine.

Paycheque Killers: Seiko 'BFK' SKA369/Seiko 'Tuna Monster' SRP637/Seiko 'Flightmaster' SNA411/Tissot PRS516/ORIS Aquis (Green/Grey)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

JST said:


> Just FYI get the black and whatever dial combo that appeals to you to not make you rack your head about it. I personally got the green since I don't wear suits anymore and when I do I'll still wear it since I want people to notice it. What's the point of spending all this money for your watch to disappear with your attire.
> 
> Keep in mind that wearing a bracelet with a suit is somewhat considered a faux pas and should wear one with a leather strap that the color of your shoes and belt match. With the lug system of the aquis having a leather strap can prove difficult but luckily Im not a big fan of straps anyways.
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't offend you with my comment. That wasn't my jtention. I was just thinking out loud. Just a FYI, I have owned few Aquis Dates, even a black and gradient blue model. Though I don't own one currently, I LOVE the Auis date and have yet to meet a color combo that I don't like.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I hope I didn't offend you with my comment. That wasn't my jtention. I was just thinking out loud. Just a FYI, I have owned few Aquis Dates, even a black and gradient blue model. Though I don't own one currently, I LOVE the Auis date and have yet to meet a color combo that I don't like.


Believe me when I say that I wasn't offended at all. If my tone on my post seemed so I apologize since that's not what I had intended. But honestly the green bezel on the aquis isn't as noticeable from a distance and only you would really know its green. Most people that I showed my watch was surprised that it was green but was met with positive reactions.

Paycheque Killers: Seiko 'BFK' SKA369/Seiko 'Tuna Monster' SRP637/Seiko 'Flightmaster' SNA411/Tissot PRS516/ORIS Aquis (Green/Grey)


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

It's been a month since I've received this beauty and I have to say the love has not been lost yet. Usually after this amount of time has passed my honeymoon phase with a watch has surpassed and I'm on the hunt for another watch but not the case this time.

I'm so impressed with the quality and character of this watch that when I do browse oris Facebook page that I can't bring myself to even think about getting another aquis as I want this piece to be special. I'm completely sold on the oris brand of which I'm confident that when I do want to purchase another piece it'll be from this brand (but not an aquis). 

I'm usually the type of person that I want my watch to match my outfit but the green bezel grows more and more with me with each passing day since it's such an odd but mesmerizing color to have. It just gives me such a carefree attitude that it relaxes me even with my high stress sales job that it is aiding me in performing better as I feel like the image I'm portraying is one that I'm comfortable with not fraught with conformity or ambiguity. 

For those still on the fence with the aquis lineup it is worth every penny to be part of the Oris family. One that I'm sure you will treasure and cherish for years to come. 

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Question for owners: are the indices always a neon green or are they just semi-charged in every single picture? I've come close to picking one of these up a number of times, but want the indices to be white...


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

The indices are 100 percent light green. The pictures I have on here are pretty true to life color on them. Why would you want white? I think the light green plays nicely with the green bezel 

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

JST said:


> It's been a month since I've received this beauty and I have to say the love has not been lost yet. Usually after this amount of time has passed my honeymoon phase with a watch has surpassed and I'm on the hunt for another watch but not the case this time.
> 
> I'm so impressed with the quality and character of this watch that when I do browse oris Facebook page that I can't bring myself to even think about getting another aquis as I want this piece to be special. I'm completely sold on the oris brand of which I'm confident that when I do want to purchase another piece it'll be from this brand (but not an aquis).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're still loving it. Found this thread and glad I did - I too have been worried about the green (never seen it in person) but you may have convinced me with this. Have you worn on anything other than the bracelet yet (or do you plan to?) Cheers!


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

handsoverfist said:


> Glad to hear you're still loving it. Found this thread and glad I did - I too have been worried about the green (never seen it in person) but you may have convinced me with this. Have you worn on anything other than the bracelet yet (or do you plan to?) Cheers!


Just the bracelet currently (and what a bracelet I'll tell you!) but at some point very soon I do plan on buying the oris rubber strap. They are just ridiculously expensive at this time!

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's my Date on the bracelet. Trying to source a rubber strap at a 'reasonable' price is difficult. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

good photo of a nice watch ... far, far preferable to grey-and-orange and black-and-orange (Halloween) watches -- and to you guys preferable to classic but ordinary black-and-white
BTW, I'm glad that you have green-glowing hands and hour markers


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you sir. I have a thing for all grey dials..especially on vintage. Love my Oris. It was a 'medium' years back so I'm sure it'll in be in my collection for very long time. On a related note I'd be curious to see how the new version feels with it's slimmer profile and thinner bracelet. I do like the fact that "Aquis" is on the dial on the new version. We'll see.



BrianMcKay said:


> good photo of a nice watch ... far, far preferable to grey-and-orange and black-and-orange (Halloween) watches -- and to you guys preferable to classic but ordinary black-and-white
> BTW, I'm glad that you have green-glowing hands and hour markers


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Elarock said:


> Here's my Date on the bracelet. Trying to source a rubber strap at a 'reasonable' price is difficult. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowie what a picture! Wear your aquis with pride.

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## Mcmartini (Nov 26, 2016)

What a beauty! I am looking right now for a second watch to my Nomos Club. I am thinking a lot about Oris Aquis and now even more about the green one 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Good Stuff!


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

Man this speaks to the gael in me  beautiful watch, well done.


----------



## mcwatch12 (May 2, 2017)

bump green bezel


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys. This fella on YouTube did a video review of the green aquis and I think he did a superb job. The color of the watch is pretty close to what you would get (unless you were in direct sunlight) check him and give him a like and subscribe!






Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## slava (Sep 2, 2012)

JTO said:


> It is! At first I thought that the green might of been an odd choice since I was also looking into the black bezel with gradient blue dial. That color combo is probably the easiest color to match everything but it would of just been another black faced watch when it's all said and done. But with the polished green bezel it picks up the surrounding color so it's not as powerful of a green from a distance. Unless you're very specific with your outfit you can easily wear this color with a whole array of outfits.
> 
> I was really worried that the green at first was going to be too flashy or noticeable but I'm glad it's subtle.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful watch


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

JTO said:


> Hey guys, I finally pulled the trigger on my very first Oris (more specifically the green with white numbers on the bezel) and patiently awaiting its arrival. During my research I had a difficult time finding good pictures of this watch. And I've looked all on Google and even here (mind you I'm using the tapatalk app so on my desktop might yield a different result)
> 
> So, for all those that own it, nows the time to showcase your green beast (preferably on wrist if you can for those in the future looking to purchase this particular color). Once I get mine I'll definitely get pictures on here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Dont forget they come in 3 different sizes.


----------

